# Djay for the ipad



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had it for ages , I've created tons of mixes on it and done loads of scratching , I did a very short video for my mate to send to his iphone but he couldn't get any volume , So i posted it on youtube

Ladies and gentlemen , My first , my last ever video to go on youtube :lol::lol:

Enjoy old skool scratching by R7KY D


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol Class! :lol:

Ive got it too, but half arsed efforts due to lack of time. Some bloke on a recent flight must have thought i was some big Djay messing with my decks on the iPad.

If nothing else i like it just to set up for the next track.....


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

I got this on offer a few weeks ago and had a play with it, it's quite a giggle, having dream theatre playing over Kenny Loggins is quite amusing!


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Me thinks I might need to have a play....looks like fun


----------

